# Photos iCloud sera supprimé dans 18 jours



## balance (9 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour 

J'ai ce message dans le setting de iCloud sur mon iPhone.

Pourtant Photos iCloud est activé, même chose dans le setting de Photos sur Mac

Comment réactivé iCloud Photo ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

FM


----------



## MrTom (9 Octobre 2021)

Hello,

Peux-tu nous faire une capture d'écran stp ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2021)

Je pense que cela correspond aux photos que tu as dans ta corbeille qui seront supprimées définitivement dans 18 jours. 

Pour vérifier, va dans tes Albums et regarde tous en bas les fichiers supprimés récemment. Tu dois avoir le nombre de photos présent dans ton dossier et à l'intérieur chaque photo doit avoir le nombre de jours restant avant suppression. Par défaut, les photos sont effacées au bout de 30 jours si tu ne fais rien. Mais tu peux forcer l'effacement avant.


----------

